# Truglo pro tfx sights on a sig239



## BEC (Mar 19, 2017)

Wanted to put the truglo pro tfx sights on my sig sauer P239, but had an issue with the front sight fitting securely in the dovetail. Did I get defective sights or is this a common problem? Sights were said to be specific for Sig


----------

